# Sexing Toads



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea on how to sex toads i resently got a group of 4 - one is deffinatly a female the other remain a mystery - here is a link to some photos:
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/Barney36/toad4.gif

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/Barney36/Toad3.gif

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/Barney36/Toad2.gif

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/Barney36/Toad1.gif

thanks


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

What kind of toads?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Normally, the males will have stockier forelegs, sometimes the females will be bigger, but not in all species, the best giveaway is the presence of nuptial pads, these are small pads at the base of the toad's "thumb" which are used to grip the female in amplexus, that and calling


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah whatsb te species. check with pollywog


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

they are southern toads (bufo terrestris) I have spoken to andrew and he has given my some help - none of the toads possess nitcable nuptial pads however today the largest toad, thought to be female, was making very low, quite clicks - is this what a toads call sounds like?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

are you sure there bufo terrestris as they look nothing like my one i had.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to agree they do not look anything life the ones you have! I ma pretty sure there bufo terrestris thougn as they were xported from americas and are not the American toad.
2 of mine look like one of the pictures on pollywog however where andrew is holding the toad


----------

